
US is running out of aluminum cans - elorant
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/22/business/beer-shortage-aluminum-can/index.html
======
VyseofArcadia
I started brewing my own beer when the pandemic started. It's a fun new hobby,
and I get to just re-use the glass bottles I bought, so it's also not
wasteful.

It's also surprisingly inexpensive to get started. Like any hobby you can
spend as much money as you want, and supply stores will try to push you to the
latest and greatest. But I think I'm going to remain happy with my simple
siphon, pair of one gallon (~3.75L) glass fermenters, and glass bottles for a
long time.

Also, for whatever reason the homebrewing community in the US seems to have
standardized around the five gallon (19L) batch size, but there's nothing
wrong with smaller batches. I like being able to have more than one kind
fermenting at once, and the space to variety ratio is great. Who really wants
five gallons of the same thing when you gave have a few gallons of different
beers?

~~~
fred_is_fred
That's one of the reasons I stopped doing it. I never wanted 5 gallons of the
same beer and frankly it's a ton of work for 2 gallons, especially using all-
grain or mostly grain+malt recipes. It was generally the better part of a day
to get it done and then everything cleaned and sanitized and I decided I'd
rather hike and let someone else brew my beer.

------
sukilot
Non-issue. Price goes up, consumption of unimportant and completely
substutible luxury goes down. You're locked down at home, you can buy a 40oz
or 1L bottle instead of cans.

~~~
dkdk8283
1L not convenient. bottle will go flat on last few servings. single serve cans
also help control consumption.

alcohol is absolutely essential - stress levels at peaking and I would never
consider it a luxury at this point.

~~~
db48x
Not convenient for you, perhaps. But convenient for larger human groups where
multiple individuals like to drink the same beverage. A lot less expensive,
too.

------
lsllc
One thing I have never seen in the US, but seems more common in Europe is 2L
or 3L plastic bottles of beer.

I guess being stuck at home, a 1/6 keg with a tap and CO2 system (which is
less expensive than you'd think!) is the way to go -- with CO2 it should be ok
for a few weeks to a month?

~~~
xfitm3
As someone with a kegerator your consumption goes way up - counting bottles
really does help you mentally track consumption.

